# Cracked Pro Vibe Track stem faceplate



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

So long story short, everything set to the correct torque on my Pro Vibe Track stem. Yesterday I noticed a crack near the screw hole of the faceplate. Is it possible to get just a replacement faceplate? Love this stem!


----------

